

Ask HN: Best of Tech and Startup April Fools Announcements - thezach

Would love to see some of the awesome product announcements that are coming today.  Lets keep this thread alive.
======
thezach
Smartbox by Inbox

[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2015/03/smartbox-by-inbox-
mai...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2015/03/smartbox-by-inbox-mailbox-of-
tomorrow.html)

------
xyclos
There is already a big list on the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9302010](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9302010)

------
pla3rhat3r
Twilio's Telegram API

[https://www.twilio.com/API/telegram](https://www.twilio.com/API/telegram)

~~~
sjs382
I wish companies were committed enough to make jokes like this one real, if
only for a day.

------
leoncrutchley
[https://www.amazon.com/oc/dash-button](https://www.amazon.com/oc/dash-button)

~~~
chrisbalt
Pretty sure this is legitimate.

------
thezach
[http://com.google](http://com.google)

